# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم >  قصات للشعر شابية

## حلم حياتي



----------


## مهدي شطناوي

قبل ما اشوف الصوم يسلموووووو

عنجد يسلمو ايديكي....

 :Icon31:  :Icon15:

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

تسريحة احمد الزعبي

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## ابن الاردن

تسريحه  11 جميله جدا 
مشكووووره :SnipeR (62):

----------


## حلم حياتي

> تسريحة احمد الزعبي
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


لكان حلوة
 بس  يا ترى انت اي تسريحة
ولو تقريبا
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## حلم حياتي

شكرا ابن الاردن

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

> لكان حلوة
>  بس  يا ترى انت اي تسريحة
> ولو تقريبا




هههههههههه




تقريبا زي هاي...

بس اكيد احلى شوي...

بس الشعر مو الشكل.... :Icon31:

----------


## محمد العزام

شكرا على هالتسريحات الحلوة

----------


## حلم حياتي

محمد العزامشكرا على هالتسريحات الحلوة

اهلين محمد 
شكرا لمرورك
شو رايك تقلنا انت اي تسريحة تقريبا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## حلم حياتي

> هههههههههه
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تقريبا زي هاي...
> 
> بس اكيد احلى شوي...
> 
> بس الشعر مو الشكل....


ما شاء الله حلوة
بس ليكون اخشن؟
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

> ما شاء الله حلوة
> بس ليكون اخشن؟


لا والله مو اخشن ...

بتقدري تقولي نفس النعومة...

----------


## حلم حياتي

*مهدي شطناويلا والله مو اخشن ...

بتقدري تقولي نفس النعومة...

*

----------


## محمد العزام

> محمد العزامشكرا على هالتسريحات الحلوة
> 
> اهلين محمد 
> شكرا لمرورك
> شو رايك تقلنا انت اي تسريحة تقريبا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


بصراحة تقريبا ولا وحدة بس هم حلوين

----------


## دموع الورد

احلى شي في الواحد شعراته

----------


## باريسيا

*صبغات الشعر حلوه الاخيره والي قبلها 

بس القصه اممممم حلو الطويل هلاء 

بس شبابنى كل شي عليهم حلو 

يسلمو الايادي على القصات الحلوه*

----------


## حلم حياتي

> *صبغات الشعر حلوه الاخيره والي قبلها 
> 
> بس القصه اممممم حلو الطويل هلاء 
> 
> بس شبابنى كل شي عليهم حلو 
> 
> يسلمو الايادي على القصات الحلوه*


اهلا وسهلا بيك باريسيا

----------


## mylife079

شكرا حلم حياتي حلوين 

بس انا ما اخترت ولا وحده منهم  لانه ما ظل شعر على راسي 

بانتظار جديدك

----------


## حلم حياتي

> شكرا حلم حياتي حلوين 
> 
> بس انا ما اخترت ولا وحده منهم  لانه ما ظل شعر على راسي 
> 
> بانتظار جديدك


*شكرا ماي لايف

يا حرام*

----------


## The Gentle Man

حلوات كثير
يسلموا

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## مدحت

فياعة من الاخر

مشكورة   حلم حياتي

----------


## حلم حياتي

> حلوات كثير
> يسلموا


الله يحلي ايامك
بس ليه حزين؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## حلم حياتي

> فياعة من الاخر
> 
> مشكورة   دموع الورد


 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
مدحت انا الي حطيتهم
 :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## مدحت

> مدحت انا الي حطيتهم


اسف    اسف
 :Eh S(2): 

مشكورة كثير يا حلم حياتي :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

فين السؤال  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

مهو السبايكي معبي الشارع

ناقصنا هدول كمان :Db465236ff: 


شكرا حلم حياتي

----------


## khaled aljonidee

سحول بنطلونك و فيع يا عم...

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> سحول بنطلونك و فيع يا عم...


 :Db465236ff:

----------


## mylife079

> سحول بنطلونك و فيع يا عم...


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mylife079

> فين السؤال


من الآخر قاصدك فيها

----------


## حلم حياتي

> اسف    اسف
> 
> 
> مشكورة كثير يا حلم حياتي


 :Icon15:  :Icon15: 
 :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## حلم حياتي

> فين السؤال


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## حلم حياتي

> مهو السبايكي معبي الشارع
> 
> ناقصنا هدول كمان
> 
> 
> شكرا حلم حياتي


هلا عبدالله

----------


## حلم حياتي

> سحول بنطلونك و فيع يا عم...


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

يسلمو على التسريحات الحلوة

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

يسلمو عالتسريحات..........
بس للاسف ولا وحدة بتزبط علي...
الا يمكن رقم 12
لانو شعري خشن شوي.
 :Eh S(2):

----------


## حلم حياتي

> يسلمو على التسريحات الحلوة


*مقدمين 
واهلا بيك*

----------


## حلم حياتي

> يسلمو عالتسريحات..........
> بس للاسف ولا وحدة بتزبط علي...
> الا يمكن رقم 12
> لانو شعري خشن شوي.


اهلا بيك زيد
ولا يهمك الجل والسشوار ما خلو محل للشعر الخشن

----------


## Tiem

واووووووووووووووومن الاخر وفي تسريحة محددة والمفضلة ولكنها سرية..................
تحياتي الحارة على ما وضعت
تيم

----------


## حلم حياتي

> واووووووووووووووومن الاخر وفي تسريحة محددة والمفضلة ولكنها سرية..................
> تحياتي الحارة على ما وضعت
> تيم


*هلا تيم 
وشكرا على مرورك*

----------

